# Les (très) Vieilles Gloires de MacGé



## Dos Jones (19 Mars 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> bon, vu la fiabilité du bouzin, il devrait y être pour Noël...


De toute façon pour lui ça sent déjà le sapin alors pour la Noël il aura les boules en plus


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2011)

P 77 sors de ce corps !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> P 77 sors de ce corps !



Le simple fait de nous voir l'un à côté de l'autre te démontre l'impossibilité physique de ta demande, je ne peux pas sortir d'où il ne m'est pas possible de rentrer, on ne peut pas cacher un uf d'autruche à l'intérieur d'un uf de poule


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2011)

MacGé, un forum d'avenir !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> MacGé, un forum d'avenir !



c'est maintenant, oups trop tard  le temps passe trop vite pour réaliser cela


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2011)

Bof &#8230; tous les mêmes, ces gamins, ils ne comprennent pas que si les vieux sont tous d'anciens jeunes, le contraire n'est pas forcément valable 

Bon, Rémi, on en reparle dans vingt ans, histoire d'en rire un bon coup ?


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


>



'tin, çà fait peur la retraite


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> 'tin, çà fait peur la retraite



Ah bon, je suis heureux d'être retraité


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> 'tin, çà fait peur la retraite



T'as toujours la tof qu'on a faite sur la terrasse, chez moi ? On en refera une dans quelques année ; histoire de comparer...


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, Rémi, on en reparle dans vingt ans, histoire d'en rire un bon coup ?



_si je suis encore vivant dans 20 ans, ça voudra dire que je me serais foutu de la gueule du cancer pendant 32 ans ! donc rien à foutre de la gueule que j'aurais ! hahaha !!   _

ps : on revient au sujet désormais ! ça vaut aussi pour les deux crânes chauves de la Horde !


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'as toujours la tof qu'on a faite sur la terrasse, chez moi ? On en refera une dans quelques année ; histoire de comparer...



Oui, j'ai toujours...






D'ailleurs, faudra essayer de comparer sans attendre "dans qq années"  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mars 2011)

OH
MON 
DIEU
!!!


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2011)

tu peux m'appeler alèm, si tu veux !


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mars 2011)

Ah, DIEU, je croyais sans doute naïvement que c'était le Doc ?


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, DIEU, je croyais sans doute naïvement que c'était le Doc ?




qui ça ?


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mars 2011)

Kate


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mars 2011)

Je crois qu'il faut faire un ticket à la modération.

Qui s'en charge ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

Pas moi :love:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mars 2011)

** gKatarn fout une bonne paire de baffes à petit_louis   *


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2011)

'tain, les vieilles gloires en plastique, ça ne sait même plus écrire...



> une bonne de paire de baffes


c'est vraiment portnawak


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mars 2011)

Hein ?


----------



## r e m y (20 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...
> 
> Bon, Rémi, on en reparle dans vingt ans, histoire d'en rire un bon coup ?



On m'appelle? 

ah non, c'est pas moi...désolé.

Je retourne à la maison de retraite:rose:


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Hein ?


ué ué ué...©

Mais tu ne peux pas éditer la citation, tricheur !


----------



## boodou (20 Mars 2011)

C'est une photo de vacances en Thaïlande ?


----------



## kisbizz (20 Mars 2011)

aussi blanc que vos hauts  ... faut penser a bronzer un peu non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2011)

boodou a dit:


> C'est une photo de vacances en Thaïlande ?



Non, là on est sur le balcon du bureau de DJ


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mars 2011)

Moi je les trouve un peu rougeau niveau visagale...
Le temps surement !

:rose:


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Moi je les trouve un peu rougeau niveau visagale...
> Le temps surement !
> 
> :rose:



et encore, tu n'as pas vu ma gueule


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

Ils sont sympa, bronzé ou pas


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Moi je les trouve un peu rougeau niveau visagale...
> Le temps surement !
> 
> :rose:


Oui, celui qui fait vieillir le picrate quand on lui laisse (le temps)


----------



## kisbizz (20 Mars 2011)

ma gueule .... quoi ma gueule , suis enervée et alors ?
prete a sortir et mon gps .... cassé :mouais:
vous ne remarquez rien d'autre ?


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2011)

Je remarque que les vieilles gloires ne savent pas se servir d'une carte Michelin. Comment qu'elles faisaient il y a dix ans quand elles n'étaient que des jeunes en quête de gloire ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> vous ne remarquez rien d'autre ?


Tu t'es faite lifter et le garçon-boucher a oublié une agrafe ?


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2011)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu t'es faite lifter et le garçon-boucher a oublié une agrafe ?


_Dieu est amour_


----------



## kisbizz (20 Mars 2011)

doc, t'es pas loin 




:love:


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> _Dieu est amour_



Dieu est en chacun de nous


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

Trois en un => Le bien ... Nous ... Le mal


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Trois en un



Ouais, Dieu ça te schampoine l'intérieur de la tête - à la javel et à la brosse métallique.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Mars 2011)

c'est un fumeur de Havane à ce qu'on m'a chanté...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mars 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, j'ai toujours...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vous ne changez pas.
Il avait quoi comme pompes gKat ce jour là ?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mars 2011)

Des tongs Dr. Martens ©


----------



## stephaaanie (21 Mars 2011)

Arrêeete Gk ! 

J'en ai, moi. 5 ans que je les trimbale sur tous reliefs (sauf fort dénivelé dans les caillasses, et pas non plus dans la bouillasse, c'est évident). Demain, je te poste une photo king size dans ton profil.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mars 2011)

J'en ai 2 paires : tongs et sandales 











Oué, OK, elles ne sont pas coquées :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Mars 2011)

Des sandaleuuuuuu ?!!!? 
Christaciu, chi pumataghi !


----------



## stephaaanie (21 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Des sandaleuuuuuu ?!!!?
> Christaciu, chi pumataghi !



T'as vu, Gkat, je l'avais dit qu'il allait nous ridiculiser, voire se fout' de not'gueule. 
Mais c'est parce qu'il a pas essayé ces chlapettes-là.


----------



## boodou (21 Mars 2011)

Concernant les sandales du trooper, des gens peuvent témoigner ... Elles ont été vues à ses pieds l'année dernière, un spécialiste de la 3D a même une preuve photographique.
Ce fut un choc, mais au fil du temps on a fini par l'accepter, tel qu'il est, avec ses sandales.


----------



## tirhum (21 Mars 2011)

Y'a des vieux ici ?!...
Une RPA Macgé, quoi !&#8230;


----------



## Nephou (22 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> _Dieu est amour_



je ne peux mempêcher de rajouter le « et Jésus change le beurre en vaseline » de mon chanteur franc-comtois favori


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2011)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Mais c'est parce qu'il a pas essayé ces chlapettes-là.



Ça doit être le côté sauvagement sexy de la chose qui retient encore de les essayer


----------



## r e m y (25 Mars 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> je ne peux mempêcher de rajouter le « et Jésus change le beurre en vaseline » de mon chanteur franc-comtois favori


C'est pas fréquent de trouver un fan d'HFT 

Cancoillotte power!


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Mars 2011)

Le pire, chez le vieux, c'est l'odeur...  et leur dentiers qui trainent partout


----------



## takamaka (26 Mars 2011)

Vieillissent mal les keupons d'aujourd'hui ...


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2011)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Le pire, chez le vieux, c'est l'odeur...  et leur dentiers qui trainent partout



imagine Amok 



takamaka a dit:


> Vieillissent mal les keupons d'aujourd'hui ...



Amok a été punk ?


----------



## r e m y (26 Mars 2011)

macinside a dit:


>




Moi aussi je sais faire !


----------



## takamaka (26 Mars 2011)

Ca sent le Césium 137 par ici ... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2011)

takamaka a dit:


> Vieillissent mal les keupons d'aujourd'hui ...


 
Des keupons d'réduction sur le boudin chez Auchan - 50 centimes, valables jusqu'au demain seulement.
Et encore, un seul keupon par famille, nul si déchiré.


----------



## takamaka (26 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Des keupons d'réduction sur le boudin chez Auchan - 50 centimes, valables jusqu'au demain seulement.
> Et encore, un seul keupon par famille, nul si déchiré.


j'ai pas eu le mien pourtant j'ai des bouches à nourrir ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2011)

Bof &#8230; Si t'as pas eu un boudin, prends un bout d'l'autre ! :rateau:


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2011)

et voilà, un "Des Racines et des Ailes" sur Aix en Provence et sa région et rien, mais alors rien, nib, podcouille, quedalle, nada, nitschz, oualou, rien quoi&#8230; sur notre unique exemplaire aixois d'_*australopithecus amokus*_&#8230; 

pour une émission qui aime à faire l'éloge de notre patrimoine archéologique voire préhistorique, je suis outré ! encore un coup des Manants qui dirigent le monde depuis leur souterrain pakistanais ! 

dire qu'on aurait pu parler de ce bel exemple de l'évolution des primates&#8230; :hein: :hein:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> et voilà, un "Des Racines et des Ailes" sur Aix en Provence et sa région et rien, mais alors rien, nib, podcouille, quedalle, nada, nitschz, oualou, rien quoi sur notre unique exemplaire aixois d'_*australopithecus amokus*_
> 
> pour une émission qui aime à faire l'éloge de notre patrimoine archéologique voire préhistorique, je suis outré ! encore un coup des Manants qui dirigent le monde depuis leur souterrain pakistanais !
> 
> dire qu'on aurait pu parler de ce bel exemple de l'évolution des primates :hein: :hein:



Pas d'accord, en fin d'émission, il y a un reportage sur des fouilles archéo au pied de la Sainte Victoire, ils montrent même des oeufs de dinosaures...


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2011)

Petite énigme :

Qu'est ce que l'Amok fait à pied, à cheval et en voiture ?!


----------



## macinside (14 Mai 2011)

aller a la caisse de retraite ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mai 2011)

Se faire dessus? :mouais:


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2011)

Rien, trop vieux !


----------



## macinside (14 Mai 2011)

le supplice de l'ipodiphone ipad ?


----------



## kisbizz (14 Mai 2011)

Amok a dit:


> Petite énigme :
> 
> Qu'est ce que l'Amok fait à pied, à cheval et en voiture ?!





course ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2011)

L'andouille ?


----------



## Jose Culot (14 Mai 2011)

Amok a dit:


> Petite énigme :
> 
> Qu'est ce que l'Amok fait à pied, à cheval et en voiture ?!



Et en bateau à voile ?...  oui... non ??


----------



## Amok (15 Mai 2011)

La réponse commence par : "em" et se termine par "de" !


----------



## macinside (15 Mai 2011)

j'averti de suite le modérateur pour ce propos


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mai 2011)

@ Amok : ils te font ta fête avant l'heure  

@ Mackie : tu peux, c'est dimanche !  (<--  Ponk)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2011)

Mais qui est ce superAmoketteEvilboy dont tout le monde parle tout le temps mais qu'on ne voit jamais ?


----------



## Jose Culot (16 Mai 2011)

Super maquette est le grrrrrand copain de doc en ville....Tu vois ?


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Mai 2011)

Navrants... Comme le dirait EvilBigoudi


----------



## Karle (22 Mai 2011)

Tout a fait !
Quel était le sujet, histoire de je dise quelque chose dessus, qu'on rigole


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Mai 2011)

Mon vieil Amok, tu me déçois.
Que tu puisses dire leur fait à toute cette bande de petits branleurs mal dépucelés, bravo. 
Mais tes occupations me déçoivent.
Tu les emmerdes, c'est une vraie baisse de régime.

Nonobstant mon grand âge, à pied, à cheval ou en voiture, je nique toujours.

:style:


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Mai 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Nonobstant mon grand âge, à pied, à cheval ou en voiture, je nique toujours.
> :style:


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Mai 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mon vieil Amok, tu me déçois.
> Que tu puisses dire leur fait à toute cette bande de petits branleurs mal dépucelés, bravo.
> Mais tes occupations me déçoivent.
> Tu les emmerdes, c'est une vraie baisse de régime.
> ...



c'est donc bien toi, Dominique


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Mai 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> c'est donc bien toi, Dominique



_HA HA HA HAAAAAAAA!!!
Comment qu't'es marrant toi!!!_


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Mai 2011)

'spèce de socialo de mauvaise foi


----------

